# Stall/Start Problem



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

i just bought a 94 altima....i constanly lightly misses and occaionaly dies...then it wil start but die agian when you try to take off...then you have to wait awhile 10-15mins before it starts and runs again....sometimes it misses very hard....can someone help me?

Thanks in Advance
Kurtis


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Sounds like the cam sensor inside the distributor. Do a search as it has been covered many times.

Troy


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

is there anyway to test it?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Yes there is; idle the car until it stalls, and set thew ECM to diagnostic mode then check for codes if it flashes an eleven then that is the problem. Please do a search for setting the ECM to diagnostic mode or purchase the Haynes Altima or Nissan Factory service manual for more info on how to do this.

Troy


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

thank you very much....ill try that


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

so i did the self diagnos....i got 3 long flashes and 4 short flashes.....then i got 3 long flashes....and 3 short....any ideas?


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

i believe its the O2 sensor and the knock sensor


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

The 33 code is oxygen sensor circuit open. 34 is knock sensor circuit open or shorted. That's according to the Haynes manual.


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

the diagnostics i did before was when the car was running fine....i did it when the car die and it came up with 2 long flashes followed by the ones before


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I say clear the codes and see what comes back as a hard code. When was the last time the car was tuned-up?

Troy


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

i dont kno when the last time it was that the car was tuned up because ive only had it for a few weeks...but im pretty sure its been a long time since it has been....disconnect the bat. to reset the codes right?
thanks in advance

Kurtis


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I haven't had a lot of success with just unhooking the battery to reset the ECM. But if you do that with the battery cable disconnected, turn the ignition switch to ON and push the accelerator pedal to the floor and hold it for a few seconds. Then wait a few minutes and reconnect the battery. 
The other way is to access the ECM under the front of the console and reset it that way.

Troy


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

alright ill give that a shot...thanks


----------

